# DVD-RW DL Drive reads Cds as blank



## magosla

When I try to play a cd on my laptop, it popups out with a menu for me to chooose how a I want to burn data to the cd. This is bacause, it reads the cd as empty. Also it doesn't read some cds. I tried putting ubunty 9.04 disk which was read prior to now, the drive show empty with no cd prompting me to put a disk when I try accesing the drive from windows explorer. How may I fix this issue. I use windows vista premium edition.


----------



## johnb35

Go into device manager and uninstall the cd drive, reboot and see if it recognizes cds properly.  If not, you may want to check your manufacturers website to see if there is a firmware upgrade to fix this issue.  If that doesn't work then your drive just may be going out.  How old is the laptop?


----------



## magosla

The laptop is not up to a year old.


----------



## lawson_jl

If there is not a software/driver issue you have a dead drive.  I would also try The Microsoft Autoplay Repair Wizard and try the discs in a differnt pc before running out and buying a new drive.  You can download it the Autoplay Repair Wizard from Microsoft here http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...B6-E8FA-45C4-A171-1B389CFACDAD&displaylang=en


----------



## OvenMaster

Try what these guys said with removing the drive via Device Manager, and trying discs in another computer. If that doesn't work, hit up your laptop maker before the warranty is over for a new optical drive.


----------



## magosla

I have tried all the instruction given and the one given by my laptop manufacturer and the problem persists. The only solution is for me to replace the drive. For the reason that my notebook is a US Model notebook parts and service is not available to me since I am outside the US.


----------

